# win 8 - how to view psd-files as pictures in icon form



## Elean (Jan 18, 2013)

A friend of me uses Photoshop and got thousands of pictures and lots of them are saved as .psd - files until they are ready. When she looks at the files as icons in either photoshop or filemanager in windows, the icon only views a logo not a picture. How to change this?


----------



## medab1 (Jan 8, 2013)

Elean said:


> A friend of me uses Photoshop and got thousands of pictures and lots of them are saved as .psd - files until they are ready. When she looks at the files as icons in either photoshop or filemanager in windows, the icon only views a logo not a picture. How to change this?


GIMP can handle psd images--

GIMP - The GNU Image Manipulation Program

Send me a psd image & I'll try it out & make screen shots to post.
You may have to put images in a folder & zip it.

This is my disposable email address I use for public forums--

My email to use


----------



## Elean (Jan 18, 2013)

Thank you for your offer, but she already has the pictures organized in folders, and they are wieved in photoshop. We do know about Gimp, but it will not solve her problem, but thank you anyway!


----------



## medab1 (Jan 8, 2013)

Elean said:


> Thank you for your offer, but she already has the pictures organized in folders, and they are wieved in photoshop. We do know about Gimp, but it will not solve her problem, but thank you anyway!


Why not just contact Photoshop customer service?


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Adobe removed a dll from the recent versions of PhotoShop (and its associated Suites in which it is sometimes packaged) that allowed the preview to work.

It is rather simply named: psicon.dll
In the earlier version, its location was: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Shell\

If you can download the file from Adobe directly, that would be the safest alternative (they might also have a patch to download, as medab1 notes).

There is also a download site that has the older dll, if you visit that site, be sure to only click on the blue-highlighted psicon.dll link (near the bottom of the webpage) and no other. Such sites are somewhat dicey. Here's the site that hosts the older dll - psicon.dll download - free dll files

The dll was known to work in Windows 7, which suggests it has a reasonable chance of working in Windows 8 as well.

Best of luck
. . . Gary


----------

